# Low Budget Orchestral Template: Can you help me to improve it?



## juliandoe (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
in this video, you can see and hear my most recent orchestral template.


I really want to improve the sound but covid has reduced drastically my incomes so I had to sell most of my equipment, instruments and libraries to survive the last months keeping only the bare minimum. 
Now my plan is to do a monthly investment to build a more well-thought environment.
Since most of my income comes more from mixing and mastering I've already optimised my plugins in the last months. I just need only a few improvements.

Now I would like to improve the sample library and the equipment.
I'm working on a 2012 MacBook pro with 16Gb ram that can't handle a huge template. I had to make choices to have the best sound and variety I can afford. I'm a guitarist so I don't use guitar-based libraries. 
I'm new to composing and I'm still trying to find my voice.

My plan is to buy:
1) OT Inspire2 Solo Oboe, Solo Bassoon and Horns a6
2) Sound Iron Olympus Micro
3) Sound Iron Apocalypse Micro
4) SA Raven Bush
5) Zebra2
6) Audio imperia Photosynthesis Mystic

Let me know what do you think, and any advice will be much appreciated.

Have a good day!


----------



## RSK (Mar 28, 2021)

If you're strapped for cash I can wholeheartedly endorse the Spitfire Originals, LABS, and BBC Discover. From there I would look at the free Surge and Vital synths instead of Zebra, which sound just as good and would free up $200 USD in your budget. The OT Inspire products sound great even if they are a little limited, so definitely a good choice there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes, I've already got labs and discover. Isn't most of the originals redundant if I already have discovery and I'm building inspire?
the choice of zebra is dictated by the fact that I've used a lot during my degree so I'm really fast in making sounds with it and the quality is undoubtedly superior to most of the synths that I've ever played (included surge and vital)
the plan is to buy a little bit at the time (right now once a month) and take advantage of the sales. 
I was planning to buy Mystic these days that is half priced


----------



## wst3 (Mar 28, 2021)

First a question for you - are you going to be using orchestral instruments more than synthesizers, or vica-versa? If you lean towards orchestra that's where you want to spend the lion's share of your budget. Otherwise spend on synths and use free orchestral instruments till you get more work. I know, captain obvious...

On the sample library front I agree that Spitfire Originals and Spitfire Labs offer a huge array of sounds. Don't overlook the Orchestral Tools Layers, also free, also really cool.

The BBC Discover was a little light for me but the next level up, Core, is quite good. Another all-in-one library that works well is Cinesamples CineSymphony Lite. OT Inspire is another great choice, at yet another price point<G>. The thing is, all three libraries/companies have their own unique sound. Eventually you may want all three, but for now I'd pick a sound that works best for you.

(on the decent change I misunderstood, and you are only going to get specific instruments from OT Inspire that is an excellent strategy.)

The SoundIron Micro libraries are a great investment. They are pretty capable on their own, and you can upgrade when you are ready.

I am a big fan of the Spitfire Recordings series, and Raven Bush seems like a good starting point. I wouldn't invest in more than one at first, but that may be personal taste?

Now for synths... my impression only, but each synthesizer will take a finite amount of time to learn, even if you seldom stray from their presets. Some are more challenging than others. I don't know if that is a factor for you.

Again with the personal taste, but I am not a big fan of the Photosynthesis libraries. Not sure why, just don't work for me.

I am a huge fan of all things u-He, and especially his synthesizers. If I had to pick a starting point I'd start with Zebra, but Hive and Diva and especially Repro are pretty amazing too.

I'd supplement which ever you choose with some or all the offerings from Cherry Audio. The quality of their plugins punches way above their weight.

Some random thoughts anyway...


----------



## wst3 (Mar 28, 2021)

And I just read your recent post, feel free to disregard my post!


----------



## juliandoe (Mar 28, 2021)

yes I've chosen the "micro" options because of the upgrade availability
I mainly use synths to complement the orchestra sound. Since I can't afford several realistic libraries I have to be flexible. So my philosophy is to achieve a unique sound more than a realistic one. 

yes, with the OT inspire I'm buying one instrument at a time so it does not hurt my wallet and I can focus on instruments where my template is weak. Also, after every purchase, the price of the entire library goes down. 

I like the raven bush library because it covers two unique instruments (baritone violin and 5 strings violin) 

thanks for the suggestions


----------

